# Carattere nazionale



## vale_new

Ciao!

La frase: 'carattere nazionale', il contesto non aiuta, si intende il tratto distintivo di un popolo nazionale

Tentativo di traduzione: 'National traits'? uhmmm


----------



## Odysseus54

Il contesto invece e' necessario.  Molto diverso, per esempio, se si sta parlando di 'un' carattere nazionale, oppure 'del' carattere nazionale.


----------



## vale_new

Non credo sia tanto differente la questione o almeno la sfumatura mi sembra assente.


----------



## Tellure

Odysseus54 said:


> Il contesto invece e' necessario.  Molto  diverso, per esempio, se si sta parlando di 'un' carattere nazionale,  oppure 'del' carattere nazionale.



Sono d'accordo. Nel primo caso forse si può dire "national trait"; nel  secondo invece io lo intendo più come sentimento nazionale. Ma forse è solo una mia sensazione...

E comunque, giacché ci sono, si può dire in inglese "national sentiment"?


----------



## Fremdsprache_entusiasta

Si può dire "national sentiment" o "national trait" o "national character" o altre frasi. Il contesto aiuterebbe se vogliamo trovare la frase corretta.

Alex


----------



## Tellure

Buongiorno!

Grazie, Fremdspache_entusiasta, per la gentile risposta.

Dubbio sciolto.
A quanto pare, infatti, la mia era una sensazione infondata.   "Sentimento nazionale" non era l'espressione giusta. In realtà,  quello che intendevo anch'io - sbagliando comunque secondo questo articolo - era più "identità nazionale":


> Se nel linguaggio corrente la nozione di carattere nazionale viene di  frequente assimilata a quella di identità nazionale, si tratta in realtà  di concetti diversi e non sovrapponibili: "Si può dire che il *carattere  nazionale* tende a riferirsi alle disposizioni 'oggettive', consolidate  (un insieme di particolari tratti morali e mentali) di una popolazione,  mentre l'*identità nazionale*, espressione coniata più di recente, tende  ad indicare una dimensione più soggettiva di percezione e di  auto-immagini che possono implicare un senso di missione e di proiezione  nel mondo".


loccidentale.it

Per facilitare la traduzione, posto anche la prima parte dell'articolo  in cui si capisce ancora meglio il concetto di "carattere nazionale":


> Gli italiani? Furbi e creativi. I francesi? Superbi e raffinati. I  tedeschi? Precisi e un po' noiosi: non c'è popolo che non possa vantare  un articolato bagaglio di stereotipi, positivi e negativi, che ormai da  secoli hanno contribuito a delineare il loro carattere nazionale.


Dovrebbe essere quello che cercava vale_new. Per la traduzione, chiedo lumi ai madrelingua... e non.


----------



## mrpatter

"National character" is a natural expression.  "National trait" would be something different, in that it would refer to one trait, whereas "character" would refer to a collection of traits.  And instead of "national trait," I think we would say "national characteristic."  In the passage quoted, since it refers to multiple traits for each country's people, I might say "national characteristics."


----------



## Tellure

Ok! Meraviglioso! La più facile delle traduzioni... 
Grazie mille, mrpatter! Un fulmine!


----------



## vale_new

Quindi national trait o national traits (?) e national charachter?


----------



## Tellure

Se ho capito bene mrpatter,

- carattere/caratteristica nazionale (per es. furbizia) *>* "*national characteristic*" 

- carattere nazionale (un insieme di particolari tratti morali e mentali di una popolazione) *>* "*national character*"


----------



## rrose17

You could also say _"national character traits"_
National character I find a little more difficult. Perhaps in context it would be understandable but on its own I would find it ambiguous since we also use the word character refer to someone who is rather "special" be it positively or negatively (He's a real character). Maybe I'm "spaccando il capello in quattro" but what do we think of_ "character of a nation"_ instead?


----------



## Tellure

Questo vuol dire che non esiste in inglese un termine univoco e immediatamente riconoscibile per descrivere questo concetto? 

La cosa mi incuriosisce sempre di più...


----------



## johngiovanni

What is the problem with a straightforward translation - "national character"?  See http://www.encyclopedia.com/topic/National_Character.aspx


----------



## Tellure

Non lo so, chiedevo... ma grazie per aver sciolto i miei dubbi. 

Devo aver interpretato male rrose.


----------



## valerie1987

mrpatter said:


> "National character" is a natural expression.  "National trait" would be something different, in that it would refer to one trait, whereas "character" would refer to a collection of traits.  And instead of "national trait," I think we would say "national characteristic."  In the passage quoted, since it refers to multiple traits for each country's people, I might say "national characteristics."



Hello everyone, I know this is an old post, but I wander if any of you knows how to render the Italian expression "A carattere nazionale" without going for "at a national level". I wondered if there was another possible translation into English. Thank you.


----------



## london calling

valerie1987 said:


> Hello everyone, I know this is an old post, but I wander if any of you knows how to render the Italian expression "A carattere nazionale" without going for "at a national level". I wondered if there was another possible translation into English. Thank you.


Vale, ci devi postare la frase intera in cui è contenuta l'espressione. Una volta stabilito in quale contesto la vuoi utilizzare ne riparliamo, ok?


----------



## valerie1987

london calling said:


> Vale, ci devi postare la frase intera in cui è contenuta l'espressione. Una volta stabilito in quale contesto la vuoi utilizzare ne riparliamo, ok?



la frase è: Le sue opere sono presenti in molti cataloghi e riviste d’arte a carattere nazionale. 
io l'ho tradotto così, ma non sono sicura vada bene : Her works are published in various catalogues and art reviews at a national level.


----------



## london calling

valerie1987 said:


> la frase è: Le sue opere sono presenti in molti cataloghi e riviste d’arte a carattere nazionale.
> io l'ho tradotto così, ma non sono sicura vada bene : Her works are published in various catalogues and art reviews at a national level.


Va bene, ma se non ti piace _at a national level _potresti utilizzare _all over Italy/all over the country/nationwide_. Es.:

_Her works are published in various catalogues and art reviews nationwide_.


----------



## longplay

valerie1987 said:


> Hello everyone, I know this is an old post, but I wander if any of you knows how to render the Italian expression "A carattere nazionale" without going for "at a national level". I wondered if there was another possible translation into English. Thank you.



Thanks, Valerie! In italiano si può trovare spesso ,in effetti, "a carattere nazionale" al posto di "a livello nazionale". Esempio : "é un problema a carattere nazionale" invece di
"un problema importante a livello nazionale". Come ne usciamo? E poi la scelta dipende dal fatto che il contesto sarebbe limitato a "si tratta DEL tratto distintivo di un
un popolo "nazionale" (vedi post no.1). Esiste solo QUEL tratto distintivo ? Direi "one of the nationall traits is laziness", per esempio.

Per la questione che poni tu, io mi fermerei a "national" o "nation-wide", compatibilmente col contesto. "cataloghi e riviste d'arte nazionali", very sharp... ! O se ti pi piace
di più "Well known national reviews" o "nationally well known reviews of Art". It's OK ?


----------



## valerie1987

longplay said:


> Thanks, Valerie! In italiano si può trovare spesso ,in effetti, "a carattere nazionale" al posto di "a livello nazionale". Esempio : "é un problema a carattere nazionale" invece di
> "un problema importante a livello nazionale". Come ne usciamo? E poi la scelta dipende dal fatto che il contesto sarebbe limitato a "si tratta DEL tratto distintivo di un
> un popolo "nazionale" (vedi post no.1). Esiste solo QUEL tratto distintivo ? Direi "one of the nationall traits is laziness", per esempio.
> 
> Per la questione che poni tu, io mi fermerei a "national" o "nation-wide", compatibilmente col contesto. "cataloghi e riviste d'arte nazionali", very sharp... ! O se ti pi piace
> di più "Well known national reviews" o "nationally well known reviews of Art". It's OK ?



Grazie per le risposte! Io non volevo spostare l'aggettivo _national_ prima di _reviews _solo perché non sono sicura se la frase "a carattere nazionale" si riferisca solo a "riviste" o anche a "cataloghi". Era più una curiosità per sapere se si potesse variare la formula "at a national level" con un'alternativa oppure no. Difatti _nationwide_​ mi piace! Grazie di nuovo


----------



## longplay

E' chiaro che è riferita alle 2 cose e non a 1 sola.Sta attenta a come traduci, però: tienti stretta al suggerimento di LONDON CALLING, post 18 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Va bene, ma se non ti piace _at a national level _potresti utilizzare _all over Italy/all over the country/nationwide_. Es.:
> 
> _Her works are published in various catalogues and art reviews nationwide_.



A question, LC - do you call a physical 'rivista' a 'review' ?  For some reason it doesn't sound right..


----------



## longplay

For instance, American Physiology Review (I don't know if it really exists) is both a periodical book and a "review" = rassegna, illustrazione (Italiano). Do you agree ?

Sorry London ,I took YOUR place ... no purpose, however! Glad if you specify the concept !


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> A question, LC - do you call a physical 'rivista' a 'review' ? For some reason it doesn't sound right..


You're right (I was concentrating on the "a livello nazionale" bit). An _art review_  is more likely to be an article about exhibitions or something like that. _Art magazine/periodical_ would be more like it.


----------



## rrose17

A review can definitely be a magazine but it's usually a compendium of different articles and photos etc, depending on the subject nature. The Paris Review is one such magazine. It might just come out quarterly.


----------



## Odysseus54

longplay said:


> For instance, American Physiology Review (I don't know if it really exists) is both a periodical book and a "review" = rassegna, illustrazione (Italiano). Do you agree ?
> 
> Sorry London ,I took YOUR place ... no purpose, however! Glad if you specify the concept !




As a magazine, the "American Physiology Review" could very well exist - the "Atlantic Review" does exist, but I would still call it a 'magazine'.



			
				rrose17 said:
			
		

> A review can definitely be a magazine but it's usually a compendium of  different articles and photos etc, depending on the subject nature. The  Paris Review is one such magazine. It might just come out quarterly.



Yeah, but would you "buy a couple of reviews to read them on the plane"  ?  Would you "place a couple of ads on a fashion review" ?


----------



## longplay

Sorry, but i am really confused. "The American Economic Review" , for example , does exist . Its contents : articles, short articles , bibliographies, comments, books reviews,



a bit of specialized advertising and so on. We have "The Journal of Economic Literature" and "The Economic Journal" also. When I think of all this economic stuff , what
comes to my mind is their "physical" or "material" image: quarterly publications in the form of books , indipendently of their formal nature (review, journal, magazine...). There
is also "Economic Letters" (from Australia ?), but I think of it as a review ,a periodical publication, not as a set of letters ! "Economics Journal" is a further instance.
Of course they are periodicals. But to define them as "economics reviews" is really a complete "miswording"? By the way, "miswording" is acceptable ? HELP !


----------



## london calling

Torniamo a bomba. Il problema è che "art review" è ambiguo. Può significare una rivista (c'è una rivista londinese che si chiama _ArtReview_), ma può significare anche una cosa di questo genere.


----------



## longplay

london calling said:


> Torniamo a bomba. Il problema è che "art review" è ambiguo. Può significare una rivista (c'è una rivista londinese che si chiama _ArtReview_), ma può significare anche una cosa di questo genere.


Perfetto.Però qualche dubbio mi resta, forse perchè nell'italiano corrente, ma non scorretto(?) , si dice "compro una rivista (qualsiasi )" ,"compro un settimanale ","un giornale"
senza il bisogno di specificare "weekly magazine" "daily newspaper" (quotidiano) ecc. . I must assume that  the equivalent English terms are either totally incorrect or 
non-existent ??? Give me an aswer, please.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Perfetto.Però qualche dubbio mi resta, forse perchè nell'italiano corrente, ma non scorretto(?) , si dice "compro una rivista (qualsiasi )" ,"compro un settimanale ","un giornale"
> senza il bisogno di specificare "weekly magazine" "daily newspaper" (quotidiano) ecc. . I must assume that the equivalent English terms are either totally incorrect or
> non-existent ??? Give me an aswer, please.


Ti risponderei meglio se capissi dove vorresti andare a parare! Come può un'altra lingua essere sbagliata solo perché (magari) i termini "equivalenti" non correspondono esattamente?

Magazine = rivista, punto. Se uno vuole specificare che _monthly/weekly_, qual'è il problema? E se altri preferiscono utilizzare "review" per quelle riviste un po' più serie magari, qual'è il problema?


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Torniamo a bomba. Il problema è che "art review" è ambiguo. Può significare una rivista (c'è una rivista londinese che si chiama _ArtReview_), ma può significare anche una cosa di questo genere.




Can you say " Go to the newsstand and buy me a review, please "  ? -  because that's the problem here.  "Rivista" in Italian means also the physical thing - " C'era una zanzara e l'ho ammazzata con una rivista " - can you swat a bug with a 'review' ?


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> Can you say " Go to the newsstand and buy me a review, please " ? - because that's the problem here. "Rivista" in Italian means also the physical thing - " C'era una zanzara e l'ho ammazzata con una rivista " - can you swat a bug with a 'review' ?


 You could, if you had one to hand!

As I mentioned below, magazine is the general word for a _rivista_, _review_ is more a word I would use for more "serious" reading material which I wouldn't go and buy in a newsagent's I'd probably have a subscription for it..


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> You could, if you had one to hand!
> 
> As I mentioned below, magazine is the general word for a _rivista_, _review_ is more a word I would use for more "serious" reading material which I wouldn't go and buy in a newsagent's I'd probably have a subscription for it..




It Italian, 'rivista' is the generic word, that covers all kinds of periodical publications, from women's and fashion publications, to almanacs, journals, men's health, sports etc etc. - I am saying that 'rivista' = 'magazine' , and 'rivista' <> 'review'.

Are there any AE speaker that want to chip in on this ?


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> It Italian, 'rivista' is the generic word, that covers all kinds of periodical publications, from women's and fashion publications, to almanacs, journals, men's health, sports etc etc. - I am saying that 'rivista' = 'magazine' , and 'rivista' <> 'review'.


We're saying the same thing, in the end.

You prefer to _shoot _flies?  If it moves, shoot it?  In the UK they say birds changed their migratory paths so as not to fly over Italy because of that same problem (possibly British humour, but birds aren't stoooopid, either)


----------



## longplay

london calling said:


> Ti risponderei meglio se capissi dove vorresti andare a parare! Come può un'altra lingua essere sbagliata solo perché (magari) i termini "equivalenti" non correspondono esattamente?
> 
> Magazine = rivista, punto. Se uno vuole specificare che _monthly/weekly_, qual'è il problema? E se altri preferiscono utilizzare "review" per quelle riviste un po' più serie magari, qual'è il problema?



Scusami, non ho mai detto che l'inglese è sbagliato (???).Cercavo solo un equivalente per gli esempi italiani che ho fatto (chiaro,no?).Il mio obiettivo ? Verificare se,
dopo tutto, "Arts reviews" non potesse essere un accettabile sostituto di "Arts magazines". Ho chiarito? Many thanks !
Dopo tutti i post più recenti resto ancora col dubbio : è accettabile o no, in inglese ? Please, don't mind my insistence !


----------



## london calling

I don't mind your insisting at all, longplay.

Rimango dell'idea che _Art Review_ si potrebbe intendere in due modi diversi, come ho detto nel mio post 28, e che _Art Magazine_ è l'espressione più....neutra  . Detto ciò, potrebbe essere un sostituto accettabile se dal contesto si evince chiaramente a che cosa si riferisce. In effetti nella frase originale, alla fine, si capirebbe che intendono una rivista, ma preferisco sempre _Art Magazine, _anche perché come ho detto, non vai in edicola a comprare una _review, _vai a comprare una _magazine_ (lascia stare che magari la_ magazine _ha un nome che contiene la parola _review, _come la_ Paris Review _di cui parla rrose,è pur sempre una_ magazine: _"Have you got a copy of that new magazine that's just come out, _The Arty Farty Review" ?_.... _The American Economic Review_ you mention is still a magazine.

Insomma, come abbiamo già detto io e Ody, _magazine_ è la parola generica per _rivista_.


----------

